# Raw Breeders?



## SusanotheGreatWarrior (Oct 8, 2011)

Anyone know of raw feeding breeders? I am looking for a white german shepherd puppy and can't find one, let alone raw fedhwell:. Also I live in northern california(if there are some in the area). Thanks


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i would join a german shepherd group and start researching, maybe on yahoo or facebook


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Good places to look are dog breed clubs and the parent clubs. There's no guarantee that any of them will feed raw but that's a place to start as far as researching breeders.

There are some breed specific raw feeding groups on facebook. Maybe there is one for GSDs.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Here are some,

None in your area. I would much rather have a pup shipped to me than purchase a conventionally reared puppy. JMHO


Kennel Name: Gentle Souls German Shepherds
Contact Info: Yvette Charron
Phone: (613) 989-3662
Location: South Mountain, Ottawa, ON (Canada)
Website: ”[“¾I’†ŒÃŒg‘Ñ ”ƒŽæ‚Ì[ŽÀƒTƒ|[ƒg
E-mail: [email protected]

Kriegshund German Shepherds
Website: Home
Email: [email protected]

Von Eintze Shepherds 
Website: Von Eintze Shepherds - Von Eintze Shepherds 
Email: [email protected] 

Von Mathausen German Shepherds
Website: German Shepherd Breeder | German Shepherd Dog Breeder | German Shepherd Breeder in North Carolina
Email: [email protected]

Vom Strum und Drang German Shepherds 
No Website 
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

White is not a recognized GSD color, you may have a very hard time finding responsible breeders breeding white dogs (not that it's impossible, I'm sure they are out there). Don't forget that raw feeding isn't the only important thing to look for!


ETA- But I'm going to go look around and see what I can find! It seems like they may not be as hard to find as I suspected.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Found one! Wrong side of the country, but they ship.
Keepsake Shepherds


----------



## SusanotheGreatWarrior (Oct 8, 2011)

White is a recognized color; only not recognized by the akc. 
Also I want the dog to be more healthy than show quality.



Maxy24 said:


> White is not a recognized GSD color, you may have a very hard time finding responsible breeders breeding white dogs (not that it's impossible, I'm sure they are out there). Don't forget that raw feeding isn't the only important thing to look for!
> 
> 
> ETA- But I'm going to go look around and see what I can find! It seems like they may not be as hard to find as I suspected.


----------



## SusanotheGreatWarrior (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks for all of your responses. I really wanted to meet the breeder face-to-face but its ok if not( If I find one at all is a good thing). 
I am testing some breed clubs but none of them seem to know about raw, so now i'm looking on facebook.
The links you gave me have been more than helpful. Everytime I mention raw to a breeder they freak out and don't want to communicate with me anymore...weird.
Anyway i'm still searching eace:


----------



## mwplay (Oct 10, 2010)

What about checking with the Raw/BARF co-ops in NCA:

SFRAW
Fremont Barf Coop
Capital City Raw Feeders
Foothill Raw Feeders


In Southern California, maybe the SoCAL Barf Coop.

I belong to SFRAW and I know we have some breeders, but I don't know the specific breeds.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Just thought I would throw this out there about colors:

In most cases, the colors recognized by the AKC are NOT the only colors found in a breed. The Great Dane comes in over 100 colors such as fawn merle, reverse brindle, blue merle, chocolate merle, chocolate, brindlequin, etc. but the only colors accepted by the AKC are mantle, fawn, harlequin, black, blue, and brindle. For pugs, the AKC only accepts fawn and back butt ehy can also be brindle, silver fawn and other colors.

I don't know a ton about GSD colors but just because something is not accepted by AKC does not mean that it is not an accepted color elsewhere.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I've found that more working dog breeders feed raw and would probably have a white pup more often. Some health test too, some just believe their lines are healthy enough.

ETA: you might want to try looking at Schutzund, Ring Sport, or protection clubs too.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I was just concerned that it was more of a fad color, people breeding for a "rare" color just because it's a rare color. But after looking at breeders I agree that it doesn't seem to be the case here, I found plenty of good breeders breeding white dogs...just not a lot of raw feeders.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah its going to be hard to find any reputable breeders when you want a fad color... nevermind proper temperament and drive, etc.

My opinion, go to a rescue and do not support the breeding of white GSD's. You will only find bybs. If you must have a fad color get it in rescue.

Color should be the last thing on your mind when looking for a working breed. Especially one where the founder specifically stated that the dogs must have deep rich pigment after all the other requirements of temperament, drive, and structure were met.  If I owned a copy of Capt. Max von Stephanitz's book, I'd direct quote, but alas I do not own a copy.

My top two choices of GSD breeder either fed raw or partial raw:
SchraderhausK9.com - +1.253.843.1123 PST - German Shepherd Working Dogs
www.wildhauskennels.com

There are a lot of other very good breeders that feed raw or partial raw and have very healthy lines that are exactly what a GSD should be.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> I've found that more working dog breeders feed raw and would probably have a white pup more often. Some health test too, some just believe their lines are healthy enough.
> 
> ETA: you might want to try looking at Schutzund, Ring Sport, or protection clubs too.


None of the really reputable people are going to be breeding white GSD's. Some reputable people occasionally have dogs with some white spots on chest, paws, etc. that they will sell on a speuter contract, but thats about it.

I can pretty much guaruntee any good club will direct the op away from white GSD's which IMO is a very GOOD thing! You want a dog that is the whole package and what a GSD should be... not just a fad color. And yes bad breeders exist in all the colors of the rainbow, but white GSD's are nothing but marketing ploys and you won't find them in reputable working/sport venues. Yes that is a bold statement and I'm sure there are many who would argue... however they aren't the ones involved in the sport that was CREATED specifically for a breed suitability test for the breed. 
However you will find good, moderate showline breeders in those venues. There are so many things that go into a good dog... color should be the last consideration.

I can honestly say I don't care for saddleback colored showline GSD's, but I've met one that was the whole package and I'd totally take a dog like her if she were the right dog at the time. Would I prefer sable or black? Well of course, but getting a dog is about a hell of a lot more than a pretty color....


----------



## doggoblin (Jun 6, 2011)

No idea if it would be of use but remembered advert in rawinstincts magazine.. Natural Rearing Breeders Association Home


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I have found a lot of shiloh shepherd breeders feed raw if you are willing to go that route.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Susan

I was just wondering if the white shepherd part was just a slight preference or set in stone. Also why are you looking for a raw feeding breeder? Raw breeders are almost becoming a fad - when I think some people want a naturally rearing breeder. These are two different things. 

I would make a list of things you have to have in a pup - things you won't budge on like temperment, health testing, color, working ability, conformation, raw feeding, non vaccinating, natural rearing. When I talk to someone I really want to know they did their homework or they are willing to learn. 

I am a naturally rearing breeder - health is utmost for my dogs. They are raw fed, non vaccinated, no heart worm, no topicals and as few chemicals in their enviornment as I can. They are holistically treated for illness and ailment 98% of the time. After all that temperment, structure, working ability and maintaining my dogs as close to AKC standard as possible are what we strive for. So I only sell to people willing to work with me to maintain my pups in a manner that gives them the best opportunity to shine.  

If you are only looking for raw feeding but are planning to vaccinated, use topicals etc you may have a hard time. If white is a color you cannot budge on you may need to go the conventional breeder route and put our youngster directly onto raw. He will only have been on kibble for a few weeks.

I am not bashing or trying to put you down at all just maybe giving some food for thought from a breeders perspective. If someone is not open to a more natural lifestyle my pups will not go home with them - I would rather hold onto them until I find just the right place.


----------

